# Rollerballs?



## gtriever (Oct 11, 2017)

What is your preference in budget-priced Rollerball kits? And, how about higher end rollerballs as well?


----------



## McKenzie Penworks (Oct 11, 2017)

Zen pens are tough to beat. Good price point, shows off your material well and people seem to like the magnetic cap. (Not a practical feature but they dig it)

Any number of the Jr. Gent based pens are great for higher end. I'm fond of the Aaron and Triton for sure. Lots of different ones in that category.


----------



## keithbyrd (Oct 11, 2017)

JR Statesman, Statesman, Desire, Raven, Eagle
Zen, Graduate, Elgrande, Baron, Sedona, Cambridge


----------



## Dehn0045 (Oct 11, 2017)

Rollester, I carry it daily and really like it.  At about $7, or less with coupons, its a bargain.


----------

